# about to take my basic



## charlie88 (Mar 10, 2009)

well im about to take my basic test nation that is! any last words of advice?:sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't fail.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 10, 2009)

Almost every single question is a simple question of ABCs.  If you're focused on anything other than ABCs, you're probably reading too much into the question. If you know the alphabet, you should pass this test.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Don't fail.



.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....


----------



## charlie88 (Mar 11, 2009)

well i just got results back and i failed. it kicked me out at question 84 i thought i did so well i knew everything and i didnt second guess my self. i cant take it again for another 15 days i think thats ridiculous. is it easier the second time around? please more words of advice!!!


----------



## medicdan (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear you failed. Read the posts in the NREMT forum, study your book, talk to a classmate. Dont just read your book or skill sheets, but talk through them with a friend. Read Rid's posts, he knows the NREMT well. Focus on OB-- many students lose lots of points there.
This is your chance to rise above what may have been a mediocre class and show what you personally can do.


----------



## jrod89 (Mar 12, 2009)

I failed the Basic test twice and got it the third time. I used 2 different books for prep. They were Mosby's EMT-B cert prep and review and Barrons Emt preparation. I liked the barron's book a lot. Also, I'm in a paramedic class and new more than I needed  ....dont rush into taking the test again. Prepare yourself until your 100% confident on all material. The best thing to remember when testing is ABC's and Pt. assesment


----------



## benkfd (Mar 12, 2009)

charlie88 said:


> well i just got results back and i failed. it kicked me out at question 84 i thought i did so well i knew everything and i didnt second guess my self. i cant take it again for another 15 days i think thats ridiculous. is it easier the second time around? please more words of advice!!!



DON'T GIVE UP! Just review what you learned, relax, and remember your ABC's.


----------



## Katie Elaine (Mar 13, 2009)

I failed my exam the first time, and it shut me off at 120 questions. I retook the exam again yesterday, it shut me off at 120 questions, and I passed.

All I need to say is study as hard as possible, and make the best of those 15 days. I studied every moment possible. Also, go to emtb.com, and take the Registery Review exam, and the chapter pretests. They helped me out a bit, and gave me a bit of guidance to what I should focus my studying on. And when you're taking your real exam, focus on ABCs. 

Wishing you luck!


----------



## csly27 (Mar 15, 2009)

Study, study,study. I thought my brain was gonna explode by the time I took my test. It stopped at 72?s I thought I was done for, But I passed Know your abc inside and out. there were quite a few of peds questions and a few ob. Plenty of airway questions. Good luck for next time around.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 16, 2009)

charlie88 said:


> well i just got results back and i failed. it kicked me out at question 84 i thought i did so well i knew everything and i didnt second guess my self. *i cant take it again for another 15 days i think thats ridiculous*.


If you honestly don't see the wisdom of that policy, then I have zero faith in you ever becoming a minimally competent medical provider.  Think about it, then get back to us.

But points for spelling ridiculous correctly.  That's pretty rare here.


----------



## barbarawalters (Mar 18, 2009)

I recently did a career change you could say......I came from no kind of EMS background once however. I took an accelerated course to become an EMT and passed the class and registry on the first try. 

The test might seem as if it is "tricking" you because there might be multiple answers. Do not second guess yourself, and go in there confident. If you feel like you might fail, then that means you might need to review the areas which you do not feel comfortable in. 

Just take your time, relax, and BE CONFIDENT...good luck.


----------



## barbarawalters (Mar 18, 2009)

also.....what helps me a lot is flash cards. I turn everything into a flash card...cant go wrong with that.


----------



## dslprod (Mar 18, 2009)

i too failed my first attempt.  a great site to study online is emtb.com good luck and its gonna be a loooooong 15 days ! i can feel ur pain Lol


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 18, 2009)

I realize the test is not simply black & white, you actually have to use some logic and reason. Even then its still written at a 6'th grade level. I would say more, but the NREMT agents would come and get me as it is copyrighted even upon how it is written. I should know, I am setting @ hotel room in Columbus now awaiting to meet tomorrow for test writers session. 

Advice? Study. This time like one should for a board certification and then study again. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## charlie88 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for all the info guys i bought a couple of books and i've been studying non stop! im not a good test taker to begin with. i know my abc's and pt. assesment i rocked that in my training class i was like 3rd in my class out of 23 so i cerntantly hope i pass the2nd time.


----------

